# Is this algae? It looks cool.



## phrazelle (Aug 20, 2009)

ok so im not sure if this is an algae, some weird moss, or a plant that hitched in on another (i got a few plants shipped from over seas through ebay) sorry for the crappy pic but im working w my phone at the moment. so it looks like a plant with stripped leaves, like only the stem and leaf skeleton is there. its black and whispy and its attached itself to several of my other plants. any ideas?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Staghorn algae, I think. Definitely an algae and should be removed.


----------



## phrazelle (Aug 20, 2009)

after looking at pics of staghorn algae it is definitely that type. too bad, it looked really cool in the tank. i imagine it would take over if left untamed. so it goes...


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

that does not look cool...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Run for you life!!!


----------

